# More barber bottles



## CALDIGR2 (Oct 11, 2006)

I have a few barbers, but mine are the label under glass type. I'm a sucker for pretty labels and this particular form of post-1910 type advertising.


----------



## WSP (Oct 12, 2006)

Thanks for posting these bottles! Nice LUGs Post more if you have them-
 BIll


----------

